# Breasts empty - Newborn still hungry



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My 5-day-old just nursed the longest he's ever nursed by far -- about 25 minutes on each side. I took him off the second breast because of nipple pain, then changed his poopy diaper. I noticed during the diaper change that he was rooting and mouthing his fists. I tried to put him back to the breast, but he was doing the short, choppy motions like he wasn't getting any milk. I took him off again and tried to hand express some milk from both sides, and there's nothing. My boobs don't exactly feel empty, but I've been really engorged for the past two days, so I'm thinking they must be empty but still swollen/sore. I only had 1/2 ounce pumped -- I fed him that, and he's still hungry. Poor babe is crying now and mouthing everything. What can I do for him, short of supplementing? Is this normal?


----------



## courtenay_e (Sep 1, 2005)

Sounds like a growth spurt to me! Completely normal for a newborn to act like this, and for your breasts to react like THAT. The more he stimulates them, the more your supply will react to the need for a greater output (this is in response to his body GETTING READY to grow, especially his brain and his stomach!)...but it'll take a day or two for them to catch up! Be sure to watch his output...his wets and poopies will tell you MUCH more accurately than whether you can express (by hand OR pump) even one drop whether he's getting enough or not. Your breasts are never actually empty...he just has to work harder to draw milk from the ducts/glands that are deeper in your breasts, and that can frustrate him! Kellymom has a good chart to help you figure out whether he's giving you enough wets/poopies...let me know if you can't find it and I'll hunt it down!


----------



## brittneyscott (Mar 14, 2006)

Just keep nursing him when he wants to. He may nurse a whole lot but it'll adjust your milk supply to fit his needs. Baby can get more out of your breasts than a pump can anyhow. Just keep breastfeeding.


----------



## RootSnort (Nov 22, 2006)

Some nursing is for food, and some is just for comfort. And it'll take a few weeks for the baby to get organized in his little brain, so you'll see some behaviors that may not make sense.


----------



## MaryJaneLouise (Jul 26, 2005)

Newborn days are so hard!

Read this from kellymom about diagnosing and fixing low supply:

Low Supply

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/supply/low-supply.html

Breast compressions can be really useful:

http://www.kellymom.com/newman/15bre...mpression.html


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

Just keep on Nursing. You are doing a great Job!!!! Give yourself a huge pat on the back!!! You and your baby are totally normal. Don't listen to "helpful friends and relatives" My guy parked himself at the breast everynight from 6pm-12am this lasted the first 3-4 months. Your local LLL leader could be a great resource for you as well. Also if you are having pain, call a good lactation consultant or a friend who has a had a positive nursing experience over a year or a couple of children to give you some help with the babies latch. The baby may not be on deep enough and may be nipple feeding hence the pain.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

They really need to feed most of the time in the early days. Pretty much the whole time they are conscious. I would avoid topping him up because of nipple preference and short-circuiting your supply being built, unless he's not wetting enough.

Breast compressions can really help, I agree with the PP. If you can get him to stay on long enough you should let down again.

It's gonna be OK!


----------



## studentmama (Jan 30, 2004)

nak,
your doing great mama!just keep switching sides until he's done. even if you keep going back and fourth three four tines(even more if he still wants it). it's going to do two things, establish your supply, let him practice nursuing, what he is doing is totally normal! just follow his cues.

here's a great link on the basics in the early days,
http://www.kellymom.com/bf/start/basics/index.html

i would also avoid any kind of artificial nuipple until baby is 4-6 weeks old.

good luck mama, you can do it!


----------



## mama_lola (Jul 4, 2007)

Keep up the good work, mama! My little one was the same way, she wanted to nurse constantly and I was so afraid that I didn't have enough milk for her. You can take some Ibeuprofen or Tylenol to help ease the pain on your nipples, that helped me tremendously. Just keep nursing and comforting him, things will even out soon!


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

I am so glad I found this thread1 After 3 other nurslings ya think I would know all this but most of my others were pretty good about being more predictable with feedings, KWIM? For teh last 4 days my almost 1 month old has been acting starving FREQUENTLY. I feel like I am nursing him every 20 minutes or so.... Even as a seasoned nurser I still find myself beginning to fear he is not getting enough milk, etc... I can really understand how inexperienced mums can assume they are not making enough milk and thus quit trying. It's a good reminder that I'm not the only one going through thsi right now!


----------

